# Bear bait ban



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

This is from another site but I am trying to rally the troups and get the next nail in the coffin stopped.
They (whoever "they" are) want to stop the use of bait for bear hunting. If you have ever hunted bears it would be pretty hard to hunt them without bait. That would only leave dogs and that is pretty tough on private property without tresspassing. 

Please sign and send on to whomever you think may be interested.

http://www.petitiononline.com/bear2008/petition.html

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

Thanks for the information Chris!

Everyone... even if you're not a bear hunter, please follow through on this... the anti's agenda is to take a little bit away at a time, until there's nothing left.

Thanks


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

You beat me to it Chris, we must stand up to this one.


----------



## 3D-GURU (Apr 1, 2003)

*Baiting ban petition*

Already signed it with comments this morning, number 990. We need to get the word out on this big time!!! Alot is at stake here.

Rob


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

depending on where you are Bear hunting with bait is allready illegal ....and unnessary for that matter ....ie: BC 

however that said I will sign my support for fellow bowhunters to keep the rihgts they have earned in other jurisdictions.
number 1004


----------



## q2xlbowhunter (Dec 28, 2004)

1022, everyone who hunts or fishes had better get on board because wheather you are hunting spring turkey or fishing spring walleye the anti's want it all stopped.


Chris.


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

*Bear hunting*

I used to do some bear guiding/hunting up north and I find that baiting is anything but easy. It's a lot of work that usually only guys in the area can do because they have access to land and don't have to drive that far to do it. It is still a lot in gas and work haulling bait into the woods. It is the best way for an archer to get a bear though.
Most guys around where I used to live just drove around on back roads, scoped out oat fields and shot whatever bears they saw. If the bear didn't drop they just went looking for another bear (rifle hunting?/shooting).
If it were up to me I would make baiting or spot and stalk the only forms of bear hunting. I think it is the easiest way to evavuate a bear before you decide to take it or not.
I also would have only one bear season ; Spring. For a few reasons( and not for the hunters)
1. Bears are slow to reproduce yet are the only big game animal that had two seasons a yr.
2. The cubs are more visable in the spring (no tall grass to hide them and they stick close to the sow right after leaving the den) so less chance of making an error in judgement.
3. Better hides and cooler temperatures (most of the time) so the meat/trophy has less chance of being wasted.
I tried to sign on to the petition but couldn't (dial-up) I'll try again later.


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Done.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Number 1084. We need to stand up to these people that have no clue what hunters and hunting is all about.:darkbeer:


Grant


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*bear hunt*

i dont bear hunt but if we can help out by signing the petition i think we all should.1135 if i remember correctly.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Just for you Chris, 904!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

1171


----------



## X-Hammer (Oct 26, 2005)

Done.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you guys... keep em coming..... Post wherever you want.... Please.


----------



## Picard (Jan 16, 2008)

Signed it.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*signed*

Signed 1245...ALL THE WAY CHRIS.......ALL THE WAY.:wink::darkbeer:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

#1252 I can't beleve people have time for this with all of the crap going on around the world, this is the cause they feel is most important.


----------



## Rosco (Nov 21, 2007)

Done, 1254


----------



## ont.deerhunter (Mar 26, 2004)

*Done*

Done!!!!!


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

TTT

Support is required.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*Signed*

DONE REMEMBER THE SQUEAKY WHEEL GETS THE GREASE AND POWER IN #S, IN ALL OF YOUR RESPONSES ALWAYS MENTION THAT YOU ARE A RATEPAYER OR TAX PAYER , POLITICIANS HAVE A PROBLEM WHEN THEY ARE REMINDED THAT ITS THE SAME PERSON RESPONDING THAT PAYS THEIR SALARY AND DON`T BE SHY IN MENTIONING YOU WILL PURSUE THIS TO THE HIGHEST IN COMMAND , AND IF YOU TALK TO SOME ONE ALWAYS ASK THEIR NAME AND RANK AND RECORD THESE THINGS IF NEED BE FOR LATER CORRESPONDENCE ... good LUCK GUYS POWER TO YOU...


----------



## double h (Jan 2, 2004)

signed. don't currently hunt bears but we need action like this on all fronts. send the link to all your friends!!


----------



## Iron Mike (Oct 15, 2007)

Already on the list. :cheers:


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

*maybe in your neck of the woods*



Bowzone_Mikey said:


> depending on where you are Bear hunting with bait is allready illegal ....and unnessary for that matter ....ie: BC
> 
> however that said I will sign my support for fellow bowhunters to keep the rihgts they have earned in other jurisdictions.
> number 1004


IT IS MOST DEFINATELY NECESSARY!IN Fact it s the only legal form of bear hunting we have here,at registered baits,when you are bowhunting it is a utmost need to get a great shot,and baiting gives us a lot more shot options and also we can only harvest mature boars,so we need to get close and for any new hunter ,it is absolutely the best method of determining everything you need to know before you pull the trigger or release an arrow.To me ,we owe it to the animals we hunt to make a clean kill.I will be signing that!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey... no fighting about the necessity of this or that. Even though you disagree that is ok... I also disagree but I am supportive of his opinion and he is supportive of ours.... THANK YOU!

Don't let them grind us down.......

Chris


----------



## Inukshuk (Aug 21, 2005)

Got through, 1392.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*1403*

done 1403

G


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Done it awhile ago # 372


----------



## Footed Shaft (Jul 10, 2002)

Ttt.


----------



## Mr.LIFETIME (Apr 12, 2006)

1819


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

1820


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

1823 and 1824


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

I signed it....1855

Never really liked bears. Many encounters and feared them each time. They are habitual but if hungry they are unpredictable ....


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I signed it because I like bears.... to each his own. 

Thank you,


----------



## scott_r (Jan 31, 2006)

done


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm wondering if we're possibly over-reacting here....

I assume this is the section of the proposed bill under discussion:



> Full text of Bill 213 (now numbered 203):
> 
> http://www2.parl.gc.ca/content/Senate/Bills/391/public/S-213/S-213_3/S-213_text-e.htm
> 
> ...


I believe that there is an unfortunate choice of a word in this bill. 

The term "baiting" in part b in this context appears to mean persecute or harass and entice into fighting, as in "baiting a bear". 

I don't think it refers to setting out a bait as an attractant. If it did, it wouldn't be in the same clause as the "fighting" prohibition. The bill is to intended to prevent cruelty, and setting out a bait in itself couldn't possibly be interpreted as "cruel". If that had been the intent, the wording would have been something like "setting out a bait as an attractant for an animal or bird for the purpose of being shot".

I'm sure that if the bill is passes as-is then there will have to be some clarification on this.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Stan, you make a good point (as per usual). However it doesn't specifically say "except for legally hunting". 
This is also on the books in addition to many other things. the next 2 items ban game farms that arrange "hunts" for pheasants chuckars and other birds. I can't say I am a huge fan of these places but, it sounds to me like just one more foot in the "hunting" door. You know what they say about unwanted house guests? :angry::angry:


_(d) promotes, arranges, conducts, assists in, receives money for or takes part in any meeting, competition, exhibition, pastime, practice, display or event at or in the course of which captive birds are liberated by hand, trap, contrivance or any other means for the purpose of being shot when they are liberated; or 
(e) being the owner, occupier or person in charge of any premises, permits the premises or any part thereof to be used for a purpose mentioned in paragraph (d). _

It is unfortunate that some of the wording in this bill is anti hunting (IMHO) The meat and bones of it is to protect animals from cruelty.... I think that intentional cruelty to animals is totally unacceptable and those people need to be dealt with harshly.

Thank you,

Chris


----------



## c'dn-eh? (Feb 23, 2005)

done!!!!


----------



## slamjammer1 (Sep 7, 2005)

done!!! ttt


----------



## Bootch (Jan 16, 2007)

*Bear baiting?*

"Hunting" is the name of the game, shooting something that is coming in for it's free feed doesn't fall into the hunting category!
Chasing an animal down with dogs and then shooting it, ain't Hunting either!
My 2 cents worth...........


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Thank you*

Hey Bootch, thank you for your comments. However I don't recall asking anyone (expecially someone that has no idea what we are up against) to reply to this post. Sure would love to know (in a PM) what your hunting rights have been whittled down to. I guess that shooting something at long range with a rifle isn't hunting either? How about at night with a light... very popular in Australia. Maybe a shotgun is bad also because it uses sever hundred pellets instead of one projectile?

Feel free to keep your opinion in your country :zip::zip:and I will keep mine here


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Bootch,

I will make the assumption based on your profile that you know nothing about hunting bears with a bow. For that reason, I will go easy on you. The fact is, remove baiting from bear hunting and the chances of getting one with a bow, is next to impossible. Here in Ontario, they have already cancelled the spring bear hunt based on politics (tree hugger initiated) and refuse to re-instate it based on the facts. The facts are, people in Northern Ontario have a huge bear problem. They are getting into cities/towns and everywhere they shouldn't be because of a lack of food and habitat for the exploding population. 

No government will take the political risk of re-introducing the bear hunt as the majority of the population of Ontario live in the cities in southern Ontario and are generally uneducated when it comes to hunting and wild critters. So rather than do what's right, the clowns running this province will protect their own butts by protecting their political careers and will not fix the problem. This bill, although intended to reduce animal cruelty, could have an impact on bear hunting, especially for archers in this province.

So, if your 2 cents were added simply because you have never hunted bears with a bow and were unaware of the politics in this part of the world, I hope you gained a little knowledge. If that is the case, disregard the next paragraph

If your 2 cents were added because you are a bleeding heart tree hugger, all I have to say to you is   and mind your own business!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanx DR. Now lets not let this thread get hi-jacked.

Back to the business at hand.....


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

bill c203 got passed today. the only thing it effectively did was increase the penalty for those that break the law. their definition of baiting apperently refers to when someone "encourages" 2 dogs or roosters to fight. it does not refer to the use of food as bait for hunting purposes. needless to say alot of anti's are very pissed right now.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

*Arraz and Rat*

hey hey hey ... slow down the both of you .... Beleive it or not the world does not revolve around Ontario .... 

#1 You dont Need Bait to bow hunt bears ... ever hear of spot and stalk... 

Its harder yes ... but its definatly doable ... we out here in BC have been doing it for quite some time ..even in AB where baiting is legal ... alot of people I know still dont do it 

Now Bootch ... That is your opinion and you are entitled to it for sure, Quiet honestly i share that train of thought ... but this thread was try to make people aware that their way of life is about to be changed ....Its legal to do in that Jurisdiction great ... the more people we can get out the better. No matter what the method ...


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey Mikey, I defy you to "spot and stalk" here in Ontario. There just aren't enough open places. I do understand that you can do it quite sucessfully in other provinces. Here in Ontario where the bears are is soooo thick it would not be possible. There aren't the vast open areas of meadows and other clear cuts like the western provinces. In Ontario a spotting scope as a hunting tool would be totally useless. Out west.... well... necessary a lot of the time. 

Thank you for your input on this matter. You are right, it is about hunting rights being removed.... that is never good. Secondly in Ontario they cancelled the spring bear hunt a few years back. The cancellation was the work of one individual and a few scared politicians. (only $350,000 spent on the scare tactic towards the politician) This closing of a season has meant the absolute explosion of the bear population. Nuisance bear calls to the MNR and police have also become a normal occurance. They (MNR) have even started to just kill any bears that could be a nuisance and take the bodies to a "dumping site" to get rid of them..... how is that for good use of our natural resources? I know quite a few locals and farmers that "look after" the bear problem themselves..... none of wich involve a good outcome for the bear. None of this even scratches the surface of what it has done to the taxpaying outfitters in northern Ontario. A lot of them have lost their livelehoods because of the cancellation. 

All of the above are the facts.... just the facts.

I personally don't appreciate the comment *"Beleive it or not the world does not revolve around Ontario"*. Where did that come from? It would be great if you could see that most of us don't live in "Toronto". And a lot of the ones that do arent all full of themselves. I have seen this "attitude" from western provinces towards Ontario before but I still don't get it.... There are a lot of great folks here that don't have the "revolve around us" attitude. Still don't see where that came from???..... The thread was started because of a possible attack on a hunting right here in *ONTARIO*.... not anywhere else. 

No need to try to slow down Desertrat or myself.... This is slow. I was quite surprised how calm and informative his responce was... you should meet him in person  Had this been a personal conversation with either of us I can guarantee that it wouldn't have been nearly soo civil. We are both extremely passionate about our hunting and shooting rights... not just ours but everyones in Canada and quite possibly the world. We have seen honest sportsmen screwed over before by governments and will not stand by idly and let it happen again.

This bill has passed. I still don't trust the politicians.... Probably never will. The wording of "baiting" in it is not necessary. It should have been changed or removed... I still see this thing biteing us in the arse.

Time will tell.......


----------



## s_house (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't mean to hijack your thread but I figured this would be the best place to ask.
Is there any restrictions on hunting arrows in The Great White North? Newfoundland specifically.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I can't speak for Newfoundland but in Ontario it says.....

Bows must, at a draw length of
700 mm (27.6 in.) or less, have a draw
weight of at least 22 kilograms
(48.5 lb.). *Arrows must be at least
600 mm (23.6 in.) long and have at
a minimum a 22 mm (0.87 in.) wide
arrow head with at least two cutting
edges that are sharp unserrated,
barbless, straight and made of steel.*

This is taken from our Ministry of Natural Resources website Page 6.... right hand side....

Check out most of the stuff on Ontario here..... http://www.mnr.gov.on.ca/MNR/pubs/hunting/huntRegs/2007/hr_2007_General.pdf

This is what I found by google searching "Hunting laws Newfoundland...
http://www.env.gov.nl.ca/env/wildlife/hnttrapfish/hunters.htm

Seems pretty vague but a phone call would be in order if I were going that far for a hunt.....

Hope this helps


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Mikey, Mikey, mikey...

If it is not Bowzone, it is here. Well, I am not going to get caught by your baiting tactic. The Ontario comment is just so typical of people out west that have no clue! I will leave it at that.

As for the rest, maybe you should open your eyes a little wider than your own province. Here in ON, we lost the spring bear hunt already and are not very trusting of the politicians with regards to further cuts. Being from BC, that may not concern you but trust me chum, any rights lost in Canada will not stay in one province for long if the anti's see a tactic that is working. 

I second araz's comments on the stalking here. Again, a little local knowledge on your part would make it obvious that trying to stalk a bear here is like trying to get Courtney Luv to stop smoking crack. AIN'T GONNA HAPPEN!!!

I am curious though as to why you would wade into these waters with these comments? Bash Ontario? Your just mirroring your lack of knowledge from the Blowzone on AT! I would expect nothing more from you. The biggest thing is why would you be arguing in favour of something that erodes hunters rights anywhere in this coutry? Is thy head so far up thy rectum to not know that keeping our hunting heritage in this country is a constant struggle? You think I give a s&)t politically about ON vs the West when our right to hunt are being challenged on a daily basis? You think it can't happen to you but trust me, the ON spring bear hunt started as a whisper and a rhumour that by the time the hunters knew what was really at stake, it was a done deal. Your rights can be taken away faster than a fart in wind storm and the people in ON have seen it first hand (rights and farts) and from this point forward, will hopefully never sit back and do nothing while getting our asses wiped by the politicians with personal agenda's. 

When I see hunters that either don't give a poop or have this, "ahhh don't worry Hoss, it can't happen to us" attitude, it makes me shake my head!!!


----------



## dz anzio (Feb 3, 2008)

1994 is in there. Hope this works.


----------



## dz anzio (Feb 3, 2008)

Little to late.
maybe I should read more carefully.


----------

